# الاختبارات الفائقة لزيوت المحركات حقيقة ام خيال



## المهندس هالي (2 فبراير 2009)

*[FONT=&quot]الاختبارات الفائقة لزيوت المحركات[/FONT]*

*







[FONT=&quot]حقيقة أم خيال[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]تلعب زيوت المحركات دوراً مهماً في استمرار عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته وهي شبيه بذلك الدور الذي يقوم به الدم في الكائنات الحية. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا يوجد أي سائل يحقق عمل المحرك ولا يؤثر على فترة خدمته مثل زيت المحرك. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فزيوت المحركات الجيدة تعتبر زيوت تتمتع بثبات عالي للأكسدة أثناء الاحتراق داخل المحرك وتحفظ مستوى الزيت بالشكل المطلوب والصحيح أثناء التشغيل في الظروف الصعبة، كذلك من مميزات زيت المحرك الجيد أن يكون له قدرة ضخ سريعة عند إنخفاض درجات الحرارة لضمان تزيت أجزاء المحرك بصورة كاملة عند بداية التشغيل وبالتالي حمايته من البلى والتآكل. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لكن قد يتسأل البعض عن الفترة اللازمة لتغيير الزيت للمحرك. متى وكيف يتم ذلك ؟ لماذا تسوّد بعض الزيوت بعد السير لبعض المئات من الكيلو مترات؟ ولماذا بعضها تبقى نقية وصافية حتى بعد قطع مسافات طويلة؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]للإجابة على هذه الاستفسارات نوجز الآتي:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تأتي أهمية تغيير الزيوت بين فترة وأخرى لإزالة الأوساخ من الزيت التي تراكمت أثناء التشغيل والتي بمرور الوقت بالتدريج تسوئ من الخواص التزيتية للزيت فأثناء عملية الإستخدام تتغير مركبات الزيت الأساسية وتستنفذ الإضافات التي أضيفت للزيت وذلك بسبب التسخين وتفاعلات الإحتراق داخل المحرك. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبقدر الحاجة المتكررة لتغيير الزيت إلا أنها تعتبر الطريقة الأرخص لإطالة عمر المحرك وإطالة فترة خدمته. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتعتبر زيوت المحركات الحديثة منتجات ذات جودة عالية بكل المواصفات الضرورية إلا أنها لا تعتبر ثابتة بصورة مطلقة فدرجات الحرارة العالية والماء المتكونين من احتراق المركبات الكبريتية واحتراق الأجزاء الصلبة الحاتة (الآكلة) تساهم إلى حد كبير في إضعاف قدرة الزيت في تحقيق وظائفه بالشكل المطلوب، فالأحماض والماء والسناج المتكونة في الزيت لا يمكن إزالتها منه إلا بتغييره. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لذلك زيوت المحركات يجب تغييرها بين فترة وأخرى بما يتناسب والتعليمات من حيث تشغيل السيارة بحيث لا تتجاوز المدة التي فرضها مصنعي السيارات بقطع المسافات بالكيلومترات. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فقديماًً كان ينصح بتغيير الزيت كل 3000 كم [/FONT]–[FONT=&quot]4000 كم أما اليوم ولما تتمتع به المحركات الحديثة من فاعلية عالية وكلها تستهلك زيوتاًً بكميات قليلة، ولما تمتع به زيوت المحركات من مواصفات عالية الجودة وذلك بعد إدخال التكنولوجيا الحديثة في تنقيتها وإضافة الإضافات المختلفة الخاصة بتحسين خواصها التشغيلية قام غالبية مصنعي السيارات بتعديل النصائح الخاصة بفترات تغيير الزيت من المحرك. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]فبعد إجراء اختبارات عديدة لأكثر من 20 ماركة زيت مختلفة على أساس معدني (نفطي) لأكثر من 75 سيارة تاكسي في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي غضون 22 شهراً من الاختبارات وبعد أن قطع كل محرك مسافة قدرها 96.540ألف كيلو متر (تقريباً عشرة أشهر)، طبقاً كان الزيت يغير كل 9654 آلاف كيلو متر هذا تقريباً يزيد بمرتين على المدة التي ينصح بها مصنعي السيارات أثناء استغلال المكائن من نوع التاكسي في الظروف الصعبة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]عندئذٍ تسع ماركات من الزيوت امتلكت التصنيف [/FONT]SAE10W-30[FONT=&quot] وهي [/FONT]volvolaine,quaker state,pennzoil,[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
Mobil,texaco,shell,esso superflo,castrol,GTX.​​ [FONT=&quot]وإحدى عشر ماركة امتلكت التصنيف [/FONT]SAE 5W-30[FONT=&quot]. منها ثلاث ماركات على أساس صناعي وهي [/FONT]mobil 1, pennzoil performance,valvoline durablend.[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا نذكر أن المصنعين للزيوت تقسم الماركات بما يتناسب ونظام درجات حرارة التشغيل للزيوت فمثلاً في الماركة: [/FONT]5w-30[FONT=&quot] يوجد عددين، هذا يعني أن الزيت شامل وصالح للاستخدام في فصل الصيف وفصل الشتاء. [/FONT]​​ [FONT=&quot]فالعدد [/FONT]“5”[FONT=&quot] يوضح إلى درجة إنسياب الزيت عند درجات الحرارة المنخفضة أما الحرف [/FONT](W)[FONT=&quot] من الكلمة [/FONT]Winter[FONT=&quot] وتعني شتاًء بمعنى أن يمكن استخدام هذا الزيت في فصل الشتاء.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما العدد [/FONT]“30”[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]–[FONT=&quot] (إنسياب الزيت عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة) ويوضح إلى إمكانية استخدام الزيت في فصل الصيف. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبعد فك المحرك إلى أجزاء وإجراء قياس لروافع الصمامات وعمود الكامات وحلقات المكبس وغيرها وذلك باستخدام آلات تصل دقتها إلى 0.0001 [/FONT]–[FONT=&quot] 0.00001 بوصة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وبغض النظر عن ماركة الزيت المستخدمة تبين أن درجة البلى عند كل المحركات تقريباً كانت متساوية. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كذلك كل الدلائل الأخرى أثناء اختبار الزيت ضمنت الحماية بشكل مماثل وكلها أظهرت أفضلية من ناحية الحد من ظهور نواتج الأكسدة والتي بمقدورها أن تعرقل دوران الزيت بحرية مطلقة، فالزيوت التي خضعت للاختبار ضمنت الحماية الكاملة للمحرك عند درجات الحرارة المرتفعة ودرجات الحرارة المنخفضة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]لذلك مصنعي السيارات بعد إجراء هذه التجارب قاموا بتعديل فترات تغيير الزيت من المحرك فأصبح تغيير الزيت كل 12.068 ألف كيلوا متر وذلك أثناء التشغيل في الظروف العادية وكل 9454 ألف كيلو متر أثناء التشغيل في الظروف الصعبة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]هنا يجب أن ننوه أنه يجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار لظروف التشغيل الصعبة في الجمهورية اليمنية (كالسير المتكرر في الطرق الترابية والجبلية والوقوف المتكرر في المدن أثناء الازدحام أو في المناطق ذات المناخات الحارة كل هذا يتطلب تغيير الزيت بفترات أقل مما هو مسموح به من قبل مصنعي السيارات. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وهناك مفهوماً خاطئاً لدى البعض من حيث قتامة (اسوداد الزيت) وذلك بعد قطع مسافات قليلة وينصح بتغيير الزيت بصورة مستعجلة باعتبار أن الزيت فقد فاعليته أو باعتقاد أنه سيعمل على اتساخ المحرك، هذا الاعتقاد خاطئ وما يحدث هو العكس تماماً فالزيوت الحديثة عالية الجودة تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الإضافات المنظفة [/FONT]–[FONT=&quot] المشتتة للأوساخ والتي بسرعة كبيرة في بعض الأحيان لبعض المئات من الكيلومترات، تعمل هذه الإضافات على التقاط الأوساخ والترسبات ونواتج الاحتراق إليها وتمنع تكونها على المكابس فتحافظ على هذه الأوساخ والترسبات بصورة معلقة في الزيت فأثناء تغيير الزيت تزال هذه الأوساخ مع الزيت وبذلك تعمل على تنظيف المحرك من هذه الترسبات، وهذا ما يفسر اسوداد الزيوت. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]أما إذا بقي الزيت نقي وصافي بعد السير لعدة آلاف من الكيلو مرات فهذا دليل أن الزيت المستخدم لا يتمتع بالخواص المنظفة ومن الضروري تغييره أو استبداله بزيت من نوع يتمتع بالخواص المنظفة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولكي يتم التغيير بسهولة ويسر يفضل أن يجرى والمحرك ساخن عندئذٍ ينساب الزيت بسهولة فتخرج معه الأوساخ بانتظام ويكون إزالتها من على المحرك أحسن مما لو أجري التغيير والمحرك بارداً. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتعتبر زيوت التزييت المستعملة بقايا ونفايات ضارة بصحة المستخدم بشكل مباشر لما تحتويه الزيوت المستعملة من معادن وأجزاء وسخة تراكمت عليها أثناء الاستخدام حيث تظهر هذه المواد عند تغيير البقايا الصلبة التي يحتويها الزيت (مصفاة الزيت) والذي يجب أن يفرغ من مخلفات الزيت كلما غير الزيت ويجب اتخاذ اللازم لتصريفه بحيث يوضع بإتقان في أماكن مخصصة ولا يجب رميه في الوسط المحيط أو إلقائه في مياه المجاري ولا بأي حال من الأحوال لأن لتر واحد من هذه النفايات كفيلة بأن تفسد وتلوث ملايين اللترات من المياه الجوفية المخصصة للشرب أو المخصصة للاحتياجات الزراعية. [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*​​ *[FONT=&quot]د/ هواري المعمري [/FONT]*​​


----------



## مهندس النهضة (2 فبراير 2009)

thank you for participation


----------



## سعيد علياد علي (24 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## الاخت الوفية (24 نوفمبر 2009)

تشكر اخي على هذه المعلومات عن زيوت التزييت
فعلا ان اسوداد الزيت بسرعة دليل على فعاليته فى التنظيف 
بارك الله فيك وننتظر منك المزيد


----------



## m&n (25 مارس 2011)

تشكر اخي على هذه المعلومات عن زيوت التزييت


----------



## m&n (25 مارس 2011)

ارجو ارسال معلومات عن مسار زيت التزيت وتدرج التغير فى الخواص اثناء التشغيل ولو باللغة الانجليزية


----------

